# which tetras will school together



## yu264616

Hi All!

I am planning to get a 30 or 40 gallon tank, and want to put as many varieties of tetras in there without overstocking it. The fish will all be added slowly of course. Of course, with schooling fish, adding 6 or so of each kind limits the variety you can have in a 30 or 40 gallon tank. I've heard that neon tetras will school with headlight taillight tetras...does anyone know if that is true or not? Also, will neon tetras school with glowlight tetras or cardinal tetras?  By buying different species that will school together, I wonder if I can have a higher variety of fish in my tank. For example, instead of having 6 neons, can I have 3 neons and 3 glowlights, or 3 cardinals and 3 black neons, etc, etc...
Or will no fish display their normal behavior and colors without 5-6 or more of their exact species???

I am doubting that any fish will school with serpaes due to the nature of the fish.

Is there any guide that will tell me which fish will school together?

Also, are tetras compatible with guppies and danios as long as they are schooled properly?


Thanks everyone!!!

-James


----------



## Damon

A lot of schooling fish will school with each other. Depends on how they feel in the tank. I've had danios and neons school together. Harlequin rasboras and cardinals. As long as there are more than 2 of each type you might be able to get away with it.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

try a school of neons! They are gonna be cool together see, little beautiful guy stick together. I'd recopmmened that!


----------



## turtlehead

neons are getting too common now..


----------



## MB75

In stead of a mix of every possbile tetras, I would strongly suggest only 2 big schools of two tetra species. Believe me, it will look amazing! 
For example neon tetras are amazing as a school of 30! And to fo with them, how about a school of tetras of complitely different color and shape. Like lemon tetras. They often seem rather pale in the fish stores but in a school of 10-16 and good tank conditions where they feel comfortable, they are really pretty in good colors!

The thing with schooling tetras is that when they feel comfortable they spread out all over the tank, when they are frightened they stick tightly together. 
With a good proper school they feel safer and spread out better, because "wherever they look", they see one of their kind.  So they will show good colors and natural and brave behaviour. This is why you should always have a group of each species in stead of 2-3 of several kinds.

Not all tetras school however. For example emperor tetra males each choose their own area which they watch and will chase other males away from, while also trying to lure the females towards them. In such a case, 1-2 males and 3-4 females will do.


----------



## (RC)

what diffenerce does it make how common a fish is if they look great in a community tank ?


RC


----------



## osteoporoosi

I'm against "fish collecting", usually tetras don't do well without a proper school.
How about two tetra schools, like 15 black neons and 15 cardinals?


----------



## osteoporoosi

I'm against "fish collecting", usually tetras don't do well without a proper school.
How about two tetra schools, like 15 black neons and 15 cardinals?


----------



## madmatrixz3000

Look into possibly more than just tetras, maybe a Dwarf Gorami or another community fish.


----------



## Pac-Man

i think lemons and neons would look great together personally..


----------



## Damon

Rummynosed tetras. The best schooling fish I've ever seen.


----------



## flynngriff

Rummynose are by far my favorite tetra. They have the most interesting colors, and Simpte's right about the schooling behavior, IMO.


----------



## Thunderkiss

Or Harlequins. Or Cardinals.

Keep in mind that the whole purpose of a school is social structure. Different species certainly aren't going to see eye to eye on that, so i only collect one or 2 different types and as many as i can of each species.


----------



## Pac-Man

i like lemon tetras the best personally. especially when their colors are vibrant.


----------

